# exchange 2007 constantly asking users for logon



## captainpie (Apr 15, 2008)

hi,

i'm having a bit of an odd issue in that after a server reboot (done mistakenly) has caused the outlook on each users pc to keep popping up asking for username and passwords for the exchange account. we are using a sbs08 server with exchange 07 in a domain environment.

any help would be greatly appreciated!

thanks


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Have you rebooted the workstations?


----------



## AQ78 (Mar 30, 2010)

Ive seen this before on a few client sites. Its an auto update, hence the issue after a reboot. Reapply exchange service pack1 roll up 1 and that will fix it.


----------



## captainpie (Apr 15, 2008)

sorry for the late reply, im afraid between illness and personal issues i have not been in the office, many thanks for the replies, just to add then:

srhoades - yes the workstations have been rebooted

aq78 - will re-applying exchange sp1 ru1 damage any of the existing settings?


----------



## AQ78 (Mar 30, 2010)

No none at all


----------



## captainpie (Apr 15, 2008)

cool, i have set aside some time and will give it a go tomorrow!

fingers crossed and will let you know

cheers


----------



## captainpie (Apr 15, 2008)

AQ78 - have done the roll up install, but sadly hasn't seemed to work 

any other ideas?


----------



## captainpie (Apr 15, 2008)

still unsolved, will try AQ78's idea again just in case first 2 times didn't work properly


----------

